# endlich



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2018)

Regen

der erste merkliche seit über 10 Wochen

MfG Frank


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Juli 2018)

Du glücklicher. Bei uns bisher noch nicht. Wir hatten letzten Mittwoch den ersten größeren Waldbrand in der Nähe. Ging auch durch die Medien, weil der Wald Munitionsverseucht war und daher nicht gelöscht werden konnte. Mit Hubschrauber und Löschpanzer haben sie versucht zu löschen. Am Sonntag gab es dann Entwarnung. Das Feuer ist aus. 

Hier ist es heute auch bewölkt. Vielleicht bekommen wir auch noch etwas ab. Wenn du genug hast, schicke die Wolken mit Regen bitte in den Norden.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2018)

Havelland ist auch seit Anfang Mai dürre. Ich glaube einmal, ne halbe Tonne voll, hat es in der Zeit geregnet, und das war vor etlichen Wochen. wir warten händeringend auf Regen.  die vorhersage schiebt sich wieder von tag zu tag nach hinten. Möchte meine Wasserrechnung gar nicht sehen ...

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Juli 2018)

Juhu bei uns hat es auch in der Nacht geregnet. Die Tonne ist erstmal wieder voll und der Rasen und die Blumen gegossen. Am Teich war ich noch nicht, ob da auch etwas angekommen ist...

Und es soll heute vielleicht noch ein bisschen Nachschlag geben.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2018)

habt ihr es gut!

 Bei uns immer noch nicht .... seit gestern 16 Uhr war Regen angesagt,, 23 Uhr auch noch mal. aber das riesige Regengebiet kreiselte als Spirale immer um Berlin und das östliche Havelland wurde dauernd ausgelassen. 

gestern in der Erwartung nicht gesprengt, und __ Kübelpflanzen Gießen geht auch mit leeren Tonnen nicht..
gegen 11 gibt es heute noch mal eine Chance


----------



## koichteich (11. Juli 2018)

Moin, bei uns auch endlich Nass von oben. Aber nur heute, morgen wieder 25° vollsonnig.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Juli 2018)

In Hamburg regnet es aus vollen Rohren, hier oben in der Nähe von Husum nix, kein Tropfen. Und mein Teich wird immer leerer …


----------



## Tomy26 (11. Juli 2018)

Gestern 3 min leichter Schauer also nicht der Rede wert.
Heute soll es gegen 15 Uhr leichte Schauer geben 0 - 0,5mm, also auch nix.
Am Wochenend hatte ich dann mal aufgefüllt ca. 5 - 6 m³. Zur Zeit ist das die Menge die jede Woche fehlt.
Wassertemp. seid 3 Wochen zwischen 22-28 Grad


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juli 2018)

Moin,

"der Pott is hot"  es kam seit 2 Monaten kein vernüftiges Tröpfchen vom Himmel. Gestern sollte es regnen, aber das Wasser verdampfte in der Atmosphäre.
Ob heute endlich der lang ersehnte Regen kommt?  
Wir haben zum Glück einen Brunnen wo der Wasserstand konstant bleibt, das hilft ungemein beimTeichauffüllen und Gartenwässern.
Es tut mir so leid für Dich Kathrin, wenn ich könnte würde ich die Leitung bis in Deinen Garten verlegen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2018)

so im Havelland noch immer nichts, der 11 Uhr Regen blieb auch aus.
aber da die Hoffnung ja bekanntlich zuletzt stirbt, hab ich mal schon bei meinen rosen und anderen Pflanzen, die so fleißig geblüht haben, ne ordentliche Packung Pferdemist-pellets und rosendünger ausgebracht, damit sie regenerieren können. nun brauche ich aber wirklich dringend wasser von oben!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2018)

der gestrige Regen war mit nur 11l/qm2 mal wieder nur ein kümmerlicher Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Der Boden ist schon wieder knochentrocken und im Teich ist keinerlei Wasserstandsänderung nach oben festzusellen (mein ca. 10m tiefer Brunnen war die letzten 100 Jahre zum Glück im Gegensatz zu denen der Nachbarn auch noch nie trocken gefallen)


----------



## Haggard (11. Juli 2018)

Bei uns gestern und heute Regen, zwar nicht viel, aber es ist gut nass geworden.


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2018)

Endlich! 
gestern gegen 23 Uhr fing es sachte aber stetig an zu trommeln auf den Fenstern . .  

hat ordentlich geregnet und regnet auch heute morgen um viertel nach sieben noch. 
die Tonnen sind voll, die Beete and der Rasen brauchen nicht mehr gewässert zu werden und der Dünger ist nun gelöst und versickert..
auch die trockenen Stellen unter den Bäumen dürften genügend abbekommen haben. 

das wurde ja auch allerhöchste Zeit! Gestern Abend hatten sie sogar in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass Havelland und Fläming die trockensten Gebiete sind, trotz der massiven Regengebiete, die sich seit 2 Tagen über Deutschland drehen. 

        

lg Ina


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Bei uns kam auch endlich der Segen von oben, das tat dem Garten richtig gut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Juli 2018)

Bei uns donnert es gerade! Bitte bitte Daumen drücken …


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2018)

Logisch, dass es regnet ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Hatte heute früh schon die heutige Betonanlieferung abbestellt und auf morgen verschoben. 
Kannst den ollen Regen gern bekommen.
Grrr, so ein elendes Mistwetter aber auch ...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Juli 2018)

Grrrrrr, die Wolken sind unverrichteter Dinge weitergezogen und haben alles Wasser wieder mitgenommen …


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2018)

... und hier abgekippt. Hab ich gemerkt. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2018)

... wir hatten jetzt 2 Tage ergiebigen, sachten regen, heute schien die Sonne wieder,
dem Garten geht es gut... nur die Kübel auf der Terrasse müssen noch gewässert werden..... später!


----------

